# Neuer Arbeitsspeicher-PC startet nicht



## Bremmel (5. November 2013)

Hallo Leute

ich möchte kurz mal meine Situation schildern. Ich habe mir vor 3 1/2 Jahren meinen PC selber zusammengebaut. 
Das Mainboard : Asus M4a785 td v evo
      Prozessor : AMD Phenom II x4 965
     Grafikkarte: HD 4890 Toxic
         Netzteil: Sharkoon RushPower 600W

Nun war ich noch Schüler und hatte weder viel Ahnung noch genug Geld um einen ordentlichen PC zusammenzustellen.
Als Arbeitsspeicher hatte ich irgendeinen billig RAM von Mushkin 3x2GB 1333 Mhz CL9 was natürlich mit dem dual channel vom Mainboard nicht passte.
So hab ich bis jetzt nur 2x2Gb verbaut gehabt.
zwischendurch ist der Spannungswandler von meiner Grafikkarte kaputt gegeangen.
Also mir für wenig Geld ne Gtx 650 Ti geholt um wieder zocken zu können.

Jetzt mein Problem: Call of Duty Ghosts benötigt 6GB 
Deshalb brauche ich neuen Arbeitsspeicher um das zocken zu können.
Gleich heute also zu Conrad: nen Transcend JetRAM ausprobiert 1333Mhz PC3-10667 8Gb CL9 (ich weiß auch nicht grad toll)
PC startet nicht. Schwarzer Bildschirm nicht mal das BIOS startet.
Wieder in den Laden. Corsair xms3 2x4Gb 1333 Mhz PC3- 10667 CL9 geholt 
Das selbe Problem. BIOS update draufgespielt, immer noch kein starten des PC's ( die lüfter drehen aber)

Ich weiß nicht was ich tun soll. Mit dem alten Speicher läuft alles super. Und die Speicher aus der Liste vom Hersteller gibt es ja gar nicht mehr.
Warum nimmt das Mainboard keinen neuen Speicher an ?????

es muss erstmal eine Übergangslösung her. Nach Weihnachten bau ich mir sowieso einen neuen PC zusamm

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.
MfG Jakob


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. November 2013)

Hattest du mal versucht die Module einzeln in den Bänken zu testen? Die Speicherliste ist eh sinn frei und bringt max. was wenn das Board flammneu ist ( mit jedem Bios Update kommen Unmengen an neue Module hinzu ). Mir ist generell Asus als zickiger Partner bekannt was den RAM angeht


----------



## Bremmel (5. November 2013)

Ja ich jegliche Kombination der Module ausprobiert.
Nur neu, neu + alt, jede Position 
kein Erfolg
den alten Speicher kann ich echt hinstecken wo ich will...der läuft
mich verwundert es nur das die Lüfter wenn der neue RAM im Slot A2 und B2 steckt höher drehen als im Slot A1 und B1


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. November 2013)

Vielleicht mal das Bios resetten falls da ev. ein XMP Profil aktiviert ist? Notfalls bleibt wohl der Weg mit dem Rechner zum Händler zu watscheln


----------



## Bremmel (5. November 2013)

Inzwischen hab ich das BIOS mal resettet
Auch kein Erfolg


----------



## Westcoast (5. November 2013)

ist das  BIOS 2105 bereits installiert?


----------



## Bremmel (6. November 2013)

Westcoast ICH LIEBE DICH !!!!

Man bin ich blöd... hab nich das neuste BIOS update genommen sondern n älteres 

Vielen Dank Leute dafür das auch so schnelle Antworten kamen !!!!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. November 2013)

Ok kann passieren, na dann viel Spaß mit dem jetzt funktionierenden RAM


----------

